
Murders in US very concentrated - kyleblarson
http://crimeresearch.org/2017/04/number-murders-county-54-us-counties-2014-zero-murders-69-1-murder/
======
al2o3cr
Better title: "Fewer people are murdered where there aren't as many people:
how to make scary charts your wingnut uncle will forward without understanding
them"

~~~
gus_massa
Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

The maps are very similar.

